# How long would you leave your cats home alone for..?



## Themis (Dec 18, 2009)

I will be leaving my 2 kittens overnight for the first time this coming weekend.
I'm not looking forward to it but it's just for 1 night and I have a friend popping in on Sunday morning to check on them etc. I know that I will be on edge and wanting to get back to them the whole time.

I'm wondering what to do with them when we go away in the future. My friend doesn't live close by enough for me to ask her to pop in daily if we were to go away for more than a night. My OH is looking at going away for 2 nights over Easter and I'm not sure what to do for the best.

I have contacted a local cattery and they say that I'd have to drop the kittens off on the Thursday night and collect on Tuesday. This isn't very convenient for us and I don't really want to leave them there longer than necessary just to suit the cattery owner. Presumably I'd also have to pay for 5 days too when I really only need 2 

A pet sitter is out of the question as my OH refuses to have "a stranger rummaging around in our flat". Would it be completely foolish to leave them alone for 2 nights with an automatic pet feeder?


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

I think they'd surprise you & be fine. A clean tray & food out before you go with a feeder set for the next day. 

We left ours on their own from midday to the next day for our wedding night & they were fine. Happy to see us but fine.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I've never left Cotton by herself overnight but I'm sure they will be fine!


----------



## Themis (Dec 18, 2009)

Do you think?

They will be about 6 months old by then. We would probably leave home late morning on the Friday and return home on the Sunday afternoon. Food wise they'd be fine but I just worry in case they get ill or something.


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

We left my moms cats once when we went away from one night and two days. We left big bowls of water and two big bowls of food.

I left Decker and Horris once for a week but my mom was with them the whole time.

This summer I will be leaving them for one night and two days but my brother will be here so that will be interesting.

Why do they want them to stay for five days


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

I think its completely normal to worry! We all love our cats and want the best for them.
I think they will be absolutely fine. Cats are quite independant and are rather amazing animals. Ive read stories in the papers about cats who have survived some very very tough times!!
One night is nothing really. Enjoy your night away.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Themis said:


> Do you think?
> 
> They will be about 6 months old by then. We would probably leave home late morning on the Friday and return home on the Sunday afternoon. Food wise they'd be fine but I just worry in case they get ill or something.


I'd think otherwise if they were dogs but they will be fine. They will be asleep or playing with each other. Think of what you would do if you had just one kitten alone. They will be fine.


----------



## rhian d (Jan 26, 2010)

i can remember the first time we left oakley alone it was only for one night but next door were popping in through the day and the next day, but we were still worrying about him obviously he was fine and we didnt need to worry but everyone worries about the cats when leaving them.


----------



## Themis (Dec 18, 2009)

It's 2 nights we will be away for at Easter. So they will be alone for 3 days.
The 1 night away is this weekend but my friend will be popping in. She can't do that at Easter unfortunately.

The cattery says that they are closed to people for the weekend, so drop off's and collections have to be done on the Thursday and Tuesday. It seem's a bit odd to me, since if they are there looking after the cat's what difference does it make if people drop off or collect during those days? It makes me worry that they are just popping in and putting down food and then leaving the cat's alone the rest of the day.. which is not really what I'm paying for.


----------



## Themis (Dec 18, 2009)

Having said all of that I have got home late from work tonight and neither cat is that interested in me now that I am home. They are off in another room chasing each other around.  They probably wouldn't notice if I went away for a week as long as there was food in their bowl!


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

I haven't had a holiday since having the ragdolls but when it was just Tilly my neighbour used to pop in and let her in/out. My eyes just glaze over when when my OH starts talking about going abroad/cruises etc, I think he forgets we have cats. Lots of them, well 4.  My parents take the kids away each year and when they go away now and again and I go and watch theirs, sit with them for a while, feed them, play with them etc. 

They love me and refuse to speak to my parents when they come back!


----------



## rhian d (Jan 26, 2010)

if you are unsure about this cattery is there any others in your area you could look into. To me it doesn't seem as tho these people are thinking of the cats if they want u to leave them in a cattery for longer than they need to be there. Me and my OH are going away from friday to sunday in may, next door should be fine looking after oakley but i often wonder if they cant look after he would i feel comfortable putting him in a cattery.


----------



## tordis (Nov 10, 2009)

We'll be going away in May for a couple of days - this will be the first time we leave Loki for such a long time. He won't be alone, though. A friend offered to stay in our flat with him and take care of him. Knowing Loki's desire for cuddles and Anna's love of animals, they'll get on well 
Speaking of leaving cats alone, yesterday we went out to a concert and came back home after midnight. Our cat decided it'll do us good to be punished for our absence and went into playful mode. Not very good, considering we had to get up early for work this morning, but hey, what can you do? I just had to make it up to Loki and spent almost two hours playing with him. And guess what? I'm not even that tired today!


----------



## Tom&Izzie'sMum (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi! I know your friend can't check on them during the time you're away, but is there maybe a neighbour you could ask, just to pop in and check on them?
I never really left my first cat for more than a day without a visit from someone, so if we went on holiday or anything, my in-laws would visit in the a.m and in the p.m, and 'stay for a coffee' with her 
I'd never really thought of using a cattery, (but I think that was mainly because I'm sure she'd convinced herself that secretly, she was a little person in a tiny fur coat,) so I don't think she'd have appreciated a stay in a cattery much! 
I've got two more cats now, and they are pretty good at amusing themselves and each other , but I'm trying to get one out of his 'stray' habit of eating as much food as he can, as quickly as he can, before throwing it all back up - yep, - as quickly as he can!!! So, going away is out of the question right now, as they are being fed 4 - 6 little meals a day, so I wouldn't want to inflict that on anyone! 
I know that people say younger kittens need people around, but they'll be old enough to do without you for a day or two, wouldn't they? The cattery sounds a bit odd - aren't they supposed to be providing the service, not you? Maybe try another one - I'm pretty sure that that's not 'the norm'?!
I'd ask around everyone you know and trust for someone to pop in on them - they'll be happier at home, and you'll be happier not worrying about them in a strange cattery.


----------



## Themis (Dec 18, 2009)

Yes I did think it was a bit strange! I have managed to find another cattery that isn't asking for such a long stay. I haven't decided yet as I may just leave them at home with an automatic feeder.

The problem is that we live in Central London, so there are only 2 cattery's that I can find that aren't an hours drive away. It's stressful enough taking them in the car to their vets a 10 minute drive away. I can only imagine the miaowing! 

Neither of us have family in London and our friends all live in different parts of London. It's a bit much to ask people to travel by tube for half an hour or more to come and feed the cat's, especially since they will all have their own Bank Holiday plans. 

Unfortunately, it's also the nature of London that you don't tend to know your neighbours. Central London is also very unresidential and in our block of flats its mainly students. I wouldn't trust someone I didn't know with our keys let alone my 2 precious fur babies.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

wE ARE AWAY IN APRIL AND I HAVE A FRIEND POPPING IN EACH DAY TO CHECK ON OSCAR AND THEY GPIGS SHES DONE IT BEFORE AND IVE DONE HER GERBILS SO IT WORKS FOR US.I PREFERE TO KEEP MY CATS IN THERE OWN HOME WHEN WE GO AWAY RATHER THAN A CATTERY BUT IT IS PERSONEL CHOICE AND WHATS BETTER FOR A INDIVIUAL. bUT OSCAR HAS BEEN LEFT OVERNIGHT AND HE DOESNT BAT A EYELID. aLTHOUGH HE IS PLEASED TO HAVE US BACK.


----------



## Tom&Izzie'sMum (Jan 8, 2010)

Themis said:


> Yes I did think it was a bit strange! I have managed to find another cattery that isn't asking for such a long stay. I haven't decided yet as I may just leave them at home with an automatic feeder.
> 
> The problem is that we live in Central London, so there are only 2 cattery's that I can find that aren't an hours drive away. It's stressful enough taking them in the car to their vets a 10 minute drive away. I can only imagine the miaowing!
> 
> ...


Agree and understand totally! I've heard about pet-sitter agencies, and although it's not something you'd probably be too keen on, maybe this could be considered as a possibility? I'm sure there must be people on here who'd be only too happy to make recommendations?!


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

I have left Bailey over night once. But my father in law fed her. He didn't do a good job of it because he made a massive mess but she was fed. I wouldn't be happy with a pet sitter either. Find another cattery, it sounds like they are trying to get more money out of you.


----------



## Shabbydoll (Oct 7, 2008)

Of course they'll miss you but if someone is popping in and playing with them and spending some time with them you should be all good. Try not to worry and just do the usual: leave your number, the emergency numbers for the vet. I don't trust catteries for the reasons you mentioned plus I think it's more traumatizing to remove the cats from their own territory.


----------

